# Politics and News > UK, Canada, Oz, NZ >  Looks like the trucker strike is winding down in Canada.....

## Quark

Still a few strikers but no where's near the number as before. I would imagine our trucker strike will follow the same path a lot at first but after a day or two it'll be down to a few hardy souls and that'll be it. Looks like liberty lost to power again. In the end, especially with all the technology we have, the power will always win.

Sure am glad I'm old. I don't think, in this brave new world, I could take it. Fortunately, not that many years left.

----------

Mainecoons (02-07-2022),Mr. Claws (02-04-2022),teeceetx (02-04-2022)

----------


## phoenyx

> Still a few strikers but no where's near the number as before. I would imagine our trucker strike will follow the same path a lot at first but after a day or two it'll be down to a few hardy souls and that'll be it. Looks like liberty lost to power again. In the end, especially with all the technology we have, the power will always win.
> 
> Sure am glad I'm old. I don't think, in this brave new world, I could take it. Fortunately, not that many years left.


I can agree that power always wins, but as to who holds the power, that's something else. The trucker strike may end soon, but the bottom line remains the same- there is only so far you can push people before they push back.

----------


## Quark

> I can agree that power always wins, but as to who holds the power, that's something else. The trucker strike may end soon, but the bottom line remains the same- there is only so far you can push people before they push back.


The Canadians either win this war or it's done and power has won. We are in the same boat although I think we maybe closer to a break up than Canada is.

----------

Knightkore (02-04-2022),teeceetx (02-04-2022)

----------


## nonsqtr

> I can agree that power always wins, but as to who holds the power, that's something else. The trucker strike may end soon, but the bottom line remains the same- there is only so far you can push people before they push back.


You want to see who holds the power?

Just stop buying stuff at the store.

The bleating of the elite will be unmistakable, you'll hear it loud and clear.

----------

Knightkore (02-04-2022),teeceetx (02-04-2022)

----------


## Quark

> You want to see who holds the power?
> 
> Just stop buying stuff at the store.
> 
> The bleating of the elite will be unmistakable, you'll hear it loud and clear.


It may come to that as the trucker strike goes on the shelves become depleted.

----------

Kodiak (02-04-2022),ruthless terrier (02-04-2022)

----------


## phoenyx

> The Canadians either win this war or it's done and power has won.


Your line reminded me of a line from a film called "The Last Unicorn":

"There are no happy endings, because nothing ends."

Now, that one is formed in the negative, but it applies in the positive as well- there are no bad endings, because nothing ends. The truck strike may well end soon, but the fight for freedom won't.

----------

Knightkore (02-04-2022),Lone Gunman (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## phoenyx

> You want to see who holds the power?
> 
> Just stop buying stuff at the store.
> 
> The bleating of the elite will be unmistakable, you'll hear it loud and clear.


I -wish- it were that easy. I think that, as a general rule, massive strikes tend to do the trick. This trucker strike was a start.

----------

Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## Wilson2

> Still a few strikers but no where's near the number as before. I would imagine our trucker strike will follow the same path a lot at first but after a day or two it'll be down to a few hardy souls and that'll be it. Looks like liberty lost to power again. In the end, especially with all the technology we have, the power will always win.
> 
> Sure am glad I'm old. I don't think, in this brave new world, I could take it. Fortunately, not that many years left.


Not surpised.  It takes a lot of logistics to maintain such a huge protest.   Plus the "conservative" politicians did not step up, this was their moment and they failed to seize it.

On the other hand it was a massive success as a spontaneous ground roots protest.  These truckers sacrificed a lot to do this protest and that type of hardship creates a bond and tends to motivate people. 

It also signals people have been pushed to their limit, about had it with Trudeau and company, and are willing to act.  The truckers may disperse but I suspect they will individually continue their protest.

Maybe all the truckers just refuse to deliver or pickup in Ottawa, just boycott Ottawa.   Guess how long it will be before Ottawa is foodless and fuelless and empty of people.

----------

Camp (02-04-2022),Hillofbeans (02-04-2022),Mr. Claws (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022),teeceetx (02-04-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

If the order is to comply...
Denial is the simple solution.
If they do not accept that.
Deny them their "normality".

The truckers have this right, and we all need to follow suit.

----------

Camp (02-04-2022),Knightkore (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022),teeceetx (02-04-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Still a few strikers but no where's near the number as before. I would imagine our trucker strike will follow the same path a lot at first but after a day or two it'll be down to a few hardy souls and that'll be it. Looks like liberty lost to power again. In the end, especially with all the technology we have, the power will always win.
> 
> Sure am glad I'm old. I don't think, in this brave new world, I could take it. Fortunately, not that many years left.



Link, na...

----------


## Camp

I think it has been a huge success.

The attention and awareness alone is worth it.

The policy will get changed.  The political class will do it in a way that saves them face.

----------

Freewill (02-04-2022)

----------


## Freewill

I think that the trucker strike should have been organized so
they all arrived at once and left in mass as one.

Now those few remaining can easily be targeted by the government and will be targeted to make them an example of.  Just as is being done to those associated with J6

----------

Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## Freewill

> I think it has been a huge success.
> 
> The attention and awareness alone is worth it.
> 
> The policy will get changed.  The political class will do it in a way that saves them face.


I love your optimism, but I am guessing a different outcome.  Nothing done will change the mind of the government of Canada. Now what we will see is the persecution of those involved.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022),ruthless terrier (02-04-2022)

----------


## Freewill

> Not surpised.  It takes a lot of logistics to maintain such a huge protest.   Plus the "conservative" politicians did not step up, this was their moment and they failed to seize it.
> 
> On the other hand it was a massive success as a spontaneous ground roots protest.  These truckers sacrificed a lot to do this protest and that type of hardship creates a bond and tends to motivate people. 
> 
> It also signals people have been pushed to their limit, about had it with Trudeau and company, and are willing to act.  The truckers may disperse but I suspect they will individually continue their protest.
> 
> Maybe all the truckers just refuse to deliver or pickup in Ottawa, just boycott Ottawa.   Guess how long it will be before Ottawa is foodless and fuelless and empty of people.


I praise your thoughts but in reality, what is different today than two weeks ago?  I am sure the Canandian government is saying to each other, someone did something.

----------


## Frankenvoter

> I love your optimism, but I am guessing a different outcome.  Nothing done will change the mind of the government of Canada. Now what we will see is the persecution of those involved.


(Ed McMahon voice) You are correct, Sir. 

I will say however that blacks persecute rather than seeking justice, we're somewhere around the 10th generation of "you're gonna pay for what you did to my ancestors", but would you be here with the freedom you have to type what you just typed without the enslavement of the criminals who were thrown into slavery by thier own people?

I'm Irish ancestry, there were signs that "Irish need not apply", the paddy wagon was the "patty wagon", rounding up drunk Irish immigrants, we overcame, we had nothing to do with the enslavement of your ancestors, why should I have to pay for it just because I'm white?

Your people need to take lessons, something they dont like to do (mostly) I have a kid in school (of color, just pointing out) making 37/hr, and thanked me for the education, it was a shot in the arm I was ready to get the fuck out.

----------

Quark (02-04-2022),ruthless terrier (02-04-2022)

----------


## Freewill

> (Ed McMahon voice) You are correct, Sir. 
> 
> I will say however that blacks persecute rather than seeking justice, we're somewhere around the 10th generation of "you're gonna pay for what you did to my ancestors", but would you be here with the freedom you have to type what you just typed without the enslavement of the criminals who were thrown into slavery by thier own people?
> 
> I'm Irish ancestry, there were signs that "Irish need not apply", the paddy wagon was the "patty wagon", rounding up drunk Irish immigrants, we overcame, we had nothing to do with the enslavement of your ancestors, why should I have to pay for it just because I'm white?
> 
> Your people need to take lessons, something they dont like to do (mostly) I have a kid in school (of color, just pointing out) making 37/hr, and thanked me for the education, it was a shot in the arm I was ready to get the fuck out.


"Your people?"  Where did race get mentioned in anything I posted?  When speaking of Canada race, concerning blacks, is hardly an issue.

----------


## Freewill

> I think it has been a huge success.
> 
> The attention and awareness alone is worth it.
> 
> The policy will get changed.  The political class will do it in a way that *saves them face.*


If history is a lesson, the powerful elite save face by putting down any opposition.

----------


## Frankenvoter

> "Your people?"  Where did race get mentioned in anything I posted?  When speaking of Canada race, concerning blacks, is hardly an issue.


blah blah blah

----------


## Lone Gunman

> Your line reminded me of a line from a film called "The Last Unicorn":
> 
> "*There are no happy endings, because nothing ends*."
> 
> Now, that one is formed in the negative, but it applies in the positive as well- there are no bad endings, because nothing ends. The truck strike may well end soon, but the fight for freedom won't.



yeah, great line; one you never forget.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),phoenyx (02-04-2022)

----------


## Swedgin

Good news for Justin TruCastro.

Maybe now his nuts will drop back down, out of his asshole....

----------


## El Guapo

I have it on good authority that it's still in full swing (A source other than the Ottawa police).
 People in communities all across Canada are planning local shadow events to show their support this weekend. I guess the protesters didn't get Quark's memo.  :Grin20:

----------

Hillofbeans (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## Freewill

> blah blah blah


Have you had Jack or Johnny over for dinner?

----------


## Quark

> Link, na...


No links just an observation from footage I've seen.

----------


## Quark

> I have it on good authority that it's still in full swing (A source other than the Ottawa police).
>  People in communities all across Canada are planning local shadow events to show their support this weekend. I guess the protesters didn't get Quark's memo.


I sure hope you are right and I am wrong. I also hope this catches on here.

----------

El Guapo (02-04-2022)

----------


## Frankenvoter

> "Your people?"  Where did race get mentioned in anything I posted?  When speaking of Canada race, concerning blacks, is hardly an issue.


Yeah, "your people", when blacks have a bitch about something they're a tight knit group with no disagreement allowed, at the same time they're independent people who "rise above and "Overcome", etc etc, GD right YOUR people, what else am I supposed to call them? You're black, and so I'm asking why should I as a descendent of an Irish immigrant be demanded to pay reperations for slaves my anscestors never held just because I''m white? Awnser me that Batman.

----------


## Trinnity

*Ottawa Expects Surge of Trucker Convoy Protestors This Weekend*

----------

El Guapo (02-04-2022),Hillofbeans (02-04-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022),Quark (02-04-2022)

----------


## Wilson2

> I praise your thoughts but in reality, what is different today than two weeks ago?  I am sure the Canandian government is saying to each other, someone did something.


It showed people that something can be done.   

I saw some Canadian politician asking the truckers to go home, saying they had made their point, but the people of Ottawa need to get back to "get their lives back" - actually said that.   Apparently the truckers shut down the city and businesses have taken a hit, people are running out of food, etc.

Sounds like a success.   Hopefully the truckers keep Ottawa shut down.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-04-2022)

----------


## Neo

> I have it on good authority that it's still in full swing (A source other than the Ottawa police).
>  People in communities all across Canada are planning local shadow events to show their support this weekend. I guess the protesters didn't get Quark's memo.


Sorry, but the protesting truckers are only hurting the public, it’s winter and bugger all is going to be in the stores for shoppers, it’s ridiculous to assume this wouldn’t effect them.
There is easier ways to protest a government how to handle a spat over forced vaccinations without bringing a country to its knees. FFS

----------


## Hillofbeans

> Sorry, but the protesting truckers are only hurting the public, it’s winter and bugger all is going to be in the stores for shoppers, it’s ridiculous to assume this wouldn’t effect them.
> There is easier ways to protest a government how to handle a spat over forced vaccinations without bringing a country to its knees. FFS


 :Geez:

----------

MedicineBow (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-04-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Sorry, but the protesting truckers are only hurting the public, it’s winter and bugger all is going to be in the stores for shoppers, it’s ridiculous to assume this wouldn’t effect them.
> There is easier ways to protest a government how to handle a spat over forced vaccinations without bringing a country to its knees. FFS


Tell everyone you're a beta without saying you're a beta.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-04-2022),Kodiak (02-04-2022),MedicineBow (02-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> Sorry, but the protesting truckers are only hurting the public, its winter and bugger all is going to be in the stores for shoppers, its ridiculous to assume this wouldnt effect them.
> There is easier ways to protest a government how to handle a spat over forced vaccinations without bringing a country to its knees. FFS



 I heard Boris lifted all mandates in Jollye Aulde Englande, including masks. Are you still wearing your magical mask in public anyway?



Are you wearing one right now?

----------

Kodiak (02-04-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> No links just an observation from footage I've seen.


Given what is happening in Montana on the border, I think it's picking up!

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## Neo

> I heard Boris lifted all mandates in Jollye Aulde Englande, including masks. Are you still wearing your magical mask in public anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wearing one right now?


I wore a mask when I went to a chemist yesterday as ordered to by the sign on the door. Also at supermarkets and large venues where I am forced to mix with the great unwashed.
The virus is in retreat over here because of the successful vaccination project.

----------


## Neo

> I heard Boris lifted all mandates in Jollye Aulde Englande, including masks. Are you still wearing your magical mask in public anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wearing one right now?


you see! This type of post is an example why I haven’t been posting much, the intent in the above post is intended to try and belittle posters who have adhered to government plans and directives in beating Covid19 
El Guapo  bad show old bean, you’ve made yourself look like a bully.

----------


## Neo

> I heard Boris lifted all mandates in Jollye Aulde Englande, including masks. Are you still wearing your magical mask in public anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wearing one right now?


And personally I don’t give 2 flying fucks what you diesel fumes inhaling mad fucking truckers are doing in Canada anyway  :Smile:

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

LOL

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),Hillofbeans (02-08-2022),Neo (02-05-2022)

----------


## Kodiak

> you see! This type of post is an example why I haven’t been posting much, the intent in the above post is intended to try and belittle posters who have adhered to government plans and directives in beating Covid19 
> El Guapo  bad show old bean, you’ve made yourself look like a bully.


Government always knows best, right?

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),Quark (02-07-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Still a few strikers but no where's near the number as before. I would imagine our trucker strike will follow the same path a lot at first but after a day or two it'll be down to a few hardy souls and that'll be it. Looks like liberty lost to power again. In the end, especially with all the technology we have, the power will always win.
> 
> Sure am glad I'm old. I don't think, in this brave new world, I could take it. Fortunately, not that many years left.


Completely wrong. FGC and I are both in Ottawa on scene at the protest. Left in the wee hours to get here. It is massive. Families, groups, solo. Flags, signs, deafening horns. Cars on blocks congesting intersections.

That’s the Ottawa one. I know there is apparently something in Toronto today as well.

----------

El Guapo (02-05-2022),Hillofbeans (02-05-2022),nonsqtr (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022),Quark (02-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> LOL

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-05-2022)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

BOOTS ON THE GROUND!



Disclaimer : None of what you are about to see shows or identifies either Canadianeye, or FirstGenCanadian.  Sorry...

This was awesome.  Go Canada!  First time, I have been proud of Canadians, in a long time.  Thanks for being there @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=54" target="_blank">Canadianeye</a>

----------

Canadianeye (02-06-2022),El Guapo (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-06-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> BOOTS ON THE GROUND!
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer : None of what you are about to see shows or identifies either Canadianeye, or FirstGenCanadian.  Sorry...
> 
> This was awesome.  Go Canada!  First time, I have been proud of Canadians, in a long time.  Thanks for being there @<a href="https://thepoliticsforums.com/member.php?u=54" target="_blank">Canadianeye</a>


Love it!!  Keep it up, Canadians!

Ottawalks is live right now, and he showed a truck with "Brandeau" across a truck's windshield.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Canadianeye (02-06-2022),FirstGenCanadian (02-06-2022),Foghorn (02-07-2022),Quark (02-07-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I heard Boris lifted all mandates in Jollye Aulde Englande, including masks. Are you still wearing your magical mask in public anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> Are you wearing one right now?



He has to rally some support with the plebs so getting rid of all the covid bollox was  a sop for that.

We still have the face diapers in Spain, but  since covid is pretty much petered out here, we suspect it will be abandoned here as well by the end of the month.

----------

El Guapo (02-07-2022),Foghorn (02-07-2022)

----------


## UKSmartypants

> I wore a mask when I went to a chemist yesterday as ordered to by the sign on the door. Also at supermarkets and large venues where I am forced to mix with the great unwashed.
> The virus is in retreat over here because of the successful vaccination project.



yes but its not a vaccine, the real hero here long term is your own natural immunity reaction

----------

El Guapo (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-07-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

I was very pleasantly surprised at the number of young people out and protesting and supporting the truckers. 20 somethings and 30 somethings.

Nice to see.

----------

El Guapo (02-07-2022),FirstGenCanadian (02-07-2022),Hillofbeans (02-08-2022),nonsqtr (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-07-2022),Quark (02-07-2022)

----------


## Moonie

.
It looks like Turdeau is being practical by restricting their ability to get gas.

His immediate cabinet are all saying "Ohhh you biiitch!" in Canadian accents at the PooPusher-in-Chief's terrible masculinity.
.

----------

nonsqtr (02-07-2022),Quark (02-07-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> .
> It looks like Turdeau is being practical by restricting their ability to get gas.
> 
> His immediate cabinet are all saying "Ohhh you biiitch!" in Canadian accents at the PooPusher-in-Chief's terrible masculinity.
> .


I'm hearing conflicting reports on that. On one hand I'm hearing people trolling the cops by carrying empty jerry cans around are getting charged with mischief, and on the other hand I'm hearing that the cops on the ground aren't seizing fuel from individuals that actually are bringing fuel in, but warning/ticketing and letting them carry on. 
 ..and tardeau is still MIA.

----------

nonsqtr (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-07-2022),Quark (02-07-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

BBC London today: "Truckers occupy Ottawa creating havoc and noise, breaching the peace"!!! So they managed to find a law -"breaching the peace" ?? sneaky slime-balls. 
They then interviewed a Canadian who suggested Trudeau will resign and CARNEY should stand for PM. Carney said the truckers should be charged with TREASON!!!!!! (according to this guy)
The BBC still scraping the absolute sewer gutter level.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-08-2022),nonsqtr (02-07-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-07-2022)

----------


## Neo

> I'm hearing conflicting reports on that. On one hand I'm hearing people trolling the cops by carrying empty jerry cans around are getting charged with mischief, and on the other hand I'm hearing that the cops on the ground aren't seizing fuel from individuals that actually are bringing fuel in, but warning/ticketing and letting them carry on. 
>  ..and tardeau is still MIA.


Police should shut roads leading out of the city to stop the truckers leaving. The truckers have had some fun, now it’s the officials turn to have fun…..it’s complete madness what’s been happening. If you can’t see it there is something wrong In the  universe!

----------


## Authentic

> Police should shut roads leading out of the city to stop the truckers leaving. The truckers have had some fun, now it’s the officials turn to have fun…..it’s complete madness what’s been happening. If you can’t see it there is something wrong In the  universe!


I can't see it.

----------

OneDumbBlonde (02-07-2022)

----------


## OneDumbBlonde

> Police should shut roads leading out of the city to stop the truckers leaving. The truckers have had some fun, now it’s the officials turn to have fun…..it’s complete madness what’s been happening. If you can’t see it there is something wrong In the  universe!


You've got to be trolling, or are you really that much of a bootlicker?

If the latter, I know I'm not the only one who feels sorry for you.

----------

Authentic (02-07-2022),Hillofbeans (02-08-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

Trudeau said he is being forced to break out his secret weapon.  He also said he picked it up at 30% off because he's all about saving taxpayers money.

----------

Quark (02-07-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> Trudeau said he is being forced to break out his secret weapon.  He also said he picked it up at 30% off because he's all about saving taxpayers money.


Doubtful. Trudeau would have applied blackface to his secret weapon.

----------

Foghorn (02-08-2022),Quark (02-07-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Given what is happening in Montana on the border, I think it's picking up!


On the border maybe in Ottawa not so much.

----------


## Quark

> you see! This type of post is an example why I havent been posting much, the intent in the above post is intended to try and belittle posters who have adhered to government plans and directives in beating Covid19 
> El Guapo  bad show old bean, youve made yourself look like a bully.


That's not really the case. Most of us on here are either conservatives and/or libertarians. We march to the beat of our own drummer no matter how far away the beat. We do not march to the beat of government plans and/or directives especially for COVID as the government plans and/or directives for COVID have been wrong from day one. 

You are good soldier, you follow orders  no matter if the orders are right or wrong. You don't think for yourself, you are given an order and that's it. George Patten said, "Lead me, follow me, or get the hell out of the way." Most of us on here are of the "....get the hell out of the way" type.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-07-2022)

----------


## Quark

> Completely wrong. FGC and I are both in Ottawa on scene at the protest. Left in the wee hours to get here. It is massive. Families, groups, solo. Flags, signs, deafening horns. Cars on blocks congesting intersections.
> 
> Thats the Ottawa one. I know there is apparently something in Toronto today as well.


Hey I'll take your word over any news source or even drones. So what about the confiscation of fuel and food by the RCMP? Is that happening?

----------


## Quark

> Police should shut roads leading out of the city to stop the truckers leaving. The truckers have had some fun, now its the officials turn to have fun..its complete madness whats been happening. If you cant see it there is something wrong In the  universe!


What we see is tyranny and certain people being good soldiers like the Nazis who follow orders no matter if the orders are right or wrong.

----------


## Canadianeye

> Hey I'll take your word over any news source or even drones. So what about the confiscation of fuel and food by the RCMP? Is that happening?


I'm not sure. Not there now. Ottawa is about 6 hours away, with good traffic and no stoppages. (good traffic means smooth through the mess that is known as Toronto and GTA Greater Toronto Area).

I'm sure they have done some tricks and tactics. Taking up all the hotel/motel accomadations in the Ottawa area was one tactic I heard they were doing. That stops people from staying over...and continuing on the next day(s) etc. Allows people to talk as well. Tough to talk and strategize in 20-30 below weather with windchill.

Gas starving is probable. They tried food games somewhere in Canada and the farmers busted their nut on that one, and brought the truckers and supporters food and water. Tow truck companies refused OLttawa officials/LEOs to tow rigs and cars.

Things spike on weekends when people obviously aren't locked into work. This gives the thugs tactical advantage in knowing and predicting what actions they can take against the Freedom Convoy truckers and supporters.

----------

Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

> Police should shut roads leading out of the city to stop the truckers leaving. The truckers have had some fun, now it’s the officials turn to have fun…..it’s complete madness what’s been happening. If you can’t see it there is something wrong In the  universe!


I usually let your authoritarian comments pass, but the glee of  malice in  that statement sickens me. Non-violent civil disobedience is a long standing human right. No doubt you'll have a "but" to make it ok "this time" so I'll call bullshit in advance.  Covid has always been about  govt. control. Gee wiz.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Foghorn (02-08-2022),Jen (02-07-2022),Madison (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## MedicineBow

> Police should shut roads leading out of the city to stop the truckers leaving. The truckers have had some fun, now its the officials turn to have fun..its complete madness whats been happening. If you cant see it there is something wrong In the  universe!


There's something wrong...you are blind. You've been a subject so long that they've taken your balls. The madness rests with various governments and you just blindly accept what you are told.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Hillofbeans (02-08-2022),Madison (02-08-2022),Physics Hunter (02-08-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> On the border maybe in Ottawa not so much.


Actually, I have been watching the videos on ConvoyReports.com, which is RebelNews.  The reports show they are organizing and standing strong.  So much so that the police have started harassing them and intercepting fuel being brought in to support them.

Fuel starve out 
https://www.rebelnews.com/live_at_th...ebruary_7_2022

Winsor-Detroit bridge blockade!
https://www.rebelnews.com/windsor_de...g_restrictions

The Truckers are being smart and varying their tactics.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Foghorn (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Police should shut roads leading out of the city to stop the truckers leaving. The truckers have had some fun, now it’s the officials turn to have fun…..it’s complete madness what’s been happening. If you can’t see it there is something wrong In the  universe!



facepalmdouble.jpg

You're a genius!  What trucker delivering groceries or gas..., in their right mind, would ENTER a city that was locking down and punishing truckers since they would surely be caught in the melee?   :Smiley ROFLMAO: 

The city is under siege, quick, cut off food and energy deliveries!

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Foghorn (02-08-2022),Hillofbeans (02-08-2022),MedicineBow (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## Dubler9

> Police should shut roads leading out of the city to stop the truckers leaving. The truckers have had some fun, now its the officials turn to have fun..its complete madness whats been happening. If you cant see it there is something wrong In the  universe!


Are you saying you do not support lawful protest in a time of tyrannical government under, who I sincerely believe to be, the worst politician I have ever witnessed - Trudeau?

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Hillofbeans (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## FirstGenCanadian

> Police should shut roads leading out of the city to stop the truckers leaving. The truckers have had some fun, now it’s the officials turn to have fun…..it’s complete madness what’s been happening. If you can’t see it there is something wrong In the  universe!


No it's not complete madness.  Your comment is.  You want to live with the communist boot up your jacksy, that's your business.  (I hear there are some women of the night who will do that to you, and it doesn't affect everyone else's lives.)  
Here's a news bulletin.  Justin Trudeau, and the rest on Parliament Hill, are public servants.  They don't get to have their fun.  They do as we tell them.  They are NOT A MONARCHY.

But as long as you're alright, eh Jack?

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Hillofbeans (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

So far there's no hint of violence or even litter - where these convoys are parked. I'm not going to assume the British papers are supportive; if there's a steady narrative of truckers-bad being spewed in the press, _are they lying and misleading the public_? How is the coverage there, Neo? In USA our MSM hasn't even mentioned it until Sunday - 2 nights ago; yet it's been going on for over a week.

----------

Camp (02-08-2022),Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Hillofbeans (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> You've got to be trolling, or are you really that much of a bootlicker?
> 
> If the latter, I know I'm not the only one who feels sorry for you.


IIRC he's a retired Postie.

In Canada our Posties are generally left. Soft, medium and hard. They jump when their union and the government say jump, and as high as the union and government demand.

Here's a wiki for the Canadian Postal Union:

Outside causes

The union is also noted for supporting political causes. It spends funds in participating on issues such as child care, Cuba, abortion, Colombia, anti-Racism, anti-North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA), anti-global capitalism, marijuana decriminalization, campaigns for women's equality and human rights.[21] CUPW has also protested the Vietnam War, supported the disarmament movement, opposed South Africa's apartheid regime and opposed the bombing of Iraq, Yugoslavia and Afghanistan.[22] The CUPW also supports the international campaign of Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS)[23] against the state of Israel "...until such time that it respects international law and the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people."[24]

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## phoenyx

> IIRC he's a retired Postie.
> 
> In Canada our Posties are generally left. Soft, medium and hard. They jump when their union and the government say jump, and as high as the union and government demand.
> 
> Here's a wiki for the Canadian Postal Union:
> 
> Outside causes
> 
> The union is also noted for supporting political causes. It spends funds in participating on issues such as child care, Cuba, abortion, Colombia, anti-Racism, anti-North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA), anti-global capitalism, marijuana decriminalization, campaigns for women's equality and human rights.[21] CUPW has also protested the Vietnam War, supported the disarmament movement, opposed South Africa's apartheid regime and opposed the bombing of Iraq, Yugoslavia and Afghanistan.[22] The CUPW also supports the international campaign of Boycott, Divestment and Sanctions (BDS)[23] against the state of Israel "...until such time that it respects international law and the inalienable rights of the Palestinian people."[24]


There was a little pushback from Canada Post's unions, but not enough I think:

Canada Post unions challenging vaccine mandate with Friday deadline | cbc.ca

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> There was a little pushback from Canada Post's unions, but not enough I think:
> 
> Canada Post unions challenging vaccine mandate with Friday deadline | cbc.ca


It's always hard to tell what is what. Canada Post are government employees "sort of" and the CBC are government employees.

In a nutshell in Canada, there is a formula that exists...as to how an imbecile like Trudeau can be elected, and the Posties are part of that formula.

This is called the Sunshine List.

Sunshine List - Comparative Public Sector Salary Disclosure Data | Ontario

The basic math on this is the numbers. Look at the amount of basically Government employees, teachers, profs, nurses, posties, administrative etc, etc, and etc. The Sunshine List is the list of those make $100K plus. Look at how many of them there are. Now, consider that of course the spouse will vote Libtard, as will their children. They get a high wage, amazing benefits and a lucrative pension.

They get a household vote.

Now, consider (though probably not published) there has to be a 75K to 100K Sunshine type list, and a 50K to 75K Sunshine List. Decent wages, amazing benefits and a lucrative pension.

All those households are why the rest of the non organized political voting country who despises Trudeau...will fall to this mechanic of Bureaucratic Socialist organized voting dynamic.

They continually grow this behemoth bureaucracy, taxation gouging from the lower to middle level income people (because it doesn't hurt their Sunshine people)...and the ball just keeps rolling.

Canada 101 basically. People are often astonished when I show them this, but they at least get a little woke to what is really happening.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),El Guapo (02-08-2022),Foghorn (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## Foghorn

For decades there has been an ongoing battle between cities and rural areas, yet it is an unspoken war.

You can go right down the list of problems from schools, to corruption, to a stolen election and these issues always pan out the same.  City vs rural.

I'd love to hear the truckers say they'll be happy to serve rural areas but refuse to step one foot into the cities.  Might as well get out ahead of the curve because like it or not that is the direction this entire mess is going.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022),Trinnity (02-08-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> For decades there has been an ongoing battle between cities and rural areas, yet it is an unspoken war.
> 
> You can go right down the list of problems from schools, to corruption, to a stolen election and these issues always pan out the same.  City vs rural.
> 
> I'd love to hear the truckers say they'll be happy to serve rural areas but refuse to step one foot into the cities.  Might as well get out ahead of the curve because like it or not that is the direction this entire mess is going.


It is definitely a war, and clearly not limited to Canada. Obama called the SEIU his Purple Ocean. I've done research years ago, that found George Soros working within the SEIU here in Canada. This was particularly clever, since they are generally low wages on some of these people...but they got a bit of candy.

Then in America they grow more, like the TSA (circa 2001 originating) who fall under the AFGE IIRC. Universal Healthcare is the foundational basis to this type of growth, which is why the Dems always wanted it.

----------

Foghorn (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022),Trinnity (02-08-2022)

----------


## phoenyx

> It's always hard to tell what is what. Canada Post are government employees "sort of" and the CBC are government employees.
> 
> In a nutshell in Canada, there is a formula that exists...as to how an imbecile like Trudeau can be elected, and the Posties are part of that formula.
> 
> This is called the Sunshine List.
> 
> Sunshine List - Comparative Public Sector Salary Disclosure Data | Ontario
> 
> The basic math on this is the numbers. Look at the amount of basically Government employees, teachers, profs, nurses, posties, administrative etc, etc, and etc. The Sunshine List is the list of those make $100K plus. Look at how many of them there are. Now, consider that of course the spouse will vote Libtard, as will their children. They get a high wage, amazing benefits and a lucrative pension.
> ...


You gotta understand that other than this covid stuff, I'm pretty much a lefty. I voted NDP in the 2019 federal election. I didn't vote for anyone in the 2021 federal election, because it seems that the only party that had points of view that were similar to mine in regards to Covid was the People's party, and I'd been told they were racist, so I decided it would be best not to vote for anyone. 


In terms of taxes, I think there was a great book on that, written by a journalist who later ran for the NDP, called Behind Closed Doors:
Behind Closed Doors: Mcquaig, Linda: 9780670816781: Books - Amazon.ca

A description of the book:
"A compelling story of how the Mulroney government bent the law to spare a Canadian billionaire family hundreds of millions of dollars in taxes, and how a gutsy citizen movement almost succeeded in making them pay. Provocative and well-told, _How to Tax a Billionaire_ raises some powerful questions about the nature of Canadian democracy. – Linda McQuaig, author of _Shooting the Hippo_ and _Behind Closed Doors_"

Source:
https://arpbooks.org/linda-mcquaig-a...-closed-doors/

----------


## Canadianeye

> You gotta understand that other than this covid stuff, I'm pretty much a lefty. I voted NDP in the 2019 federal election. I didn't vote for anyone in the 2021 federal election, because it seems that the only party that had points of view that were similar to mine in regards to Covid was the People's party, and I'd been told they were racist, so I decided it would be best not to vote for anyone. 
> 
> 
> In terms of taxes, I think there was a great book on that, written by a journalist who later ran for the NDP, called Behind Closed Doors:
> Behind Closed Doors: Mcquaig, Linda: 9780670816781: Books - Amazon.ca
> 
> A description of the book:
> "A compelling story of how the Mulroney government bent the law to spare a Canadian billionaire family hundreds of millions of dollars in taxes, and how a gutsy citizen movement almost succeeded in making them pay. Provocative and well-told, _How to Tax a Billionaire_ raises some powerful questions about the nature of Canadian democracy. – Linda McQuaig, author of _Shooting the Hippo_ and _Behind Closed Doors_"
> 
> ...


Yeah. There are several lefties on this forum.

Bravo.

The NDP (for those who don't know) are left of Trudeau...and he is an imbecilic authoritarian thug, so take it from there.

----------


## phoenyx

> Yeah. There are several lefties on this forum.
> 
> Bravo.
> 
> The NDP (for those who don't know) are left of Trudeau...and he is an imbecilic authoritarian thug, so take it from there.


Pfft. I think they had some good policies, especially for the working class. That being said, they seem even worse than Trudeau when it comes to Covid, so that's why I couldn't vote for them in 2021.

----------


## El Guapo

> Pfft. I think they had some good policies, especially for the working class. That being said, they seem even worse than Trudeau when it comes to Covid, so that's why I couldn't vote for them in 2021.


You think that jackass jackmeet is 'for the working class' after hearing his absolutely despicable descriptions of and attacks on working class people in the past few days?

 He's a flyweight in way over his head. If I was one of his commie followers, I'd be embarrassed of him.

----------

Hillofbeans (02-08-2022)

----------


## phoenyx

> You think that jackass jackmeet is 'for the working class' after hearing his absolutely despicable descriptions of and attacks on working class people in the past few days?


I haven't listened to any canadian news, other than the trucker strike, in quite a while. I moved to Mexico soon after Trudeau announced that he wasn't going to let anyone fly on commercial aircraft, boats and some trains if they weren't double vaxxed, back at the beginning of October. Don't play to go back until they get rid of these restrictions at the earliest. Alternatively, I may just stay down here, all my family left Canada before I did, most of them are here now as well.

----------


## El Guapo

He and his wife recently doing _product endorsements_ in exchange for free shit, like he's a bloody youtube influencer only underscores the fact that he has no idea what he's doing.

----------


## El Guapo

> I haven't listened to any canadian news, other than the trucker strike, in quite a while. I moved to Mexico soon after Trudeau announced that he wasn't going to let anyone fly on commercial aircraft, boats and some trains if they weren't double vaxxed, back at the beginning of October. Don't play to go back until they get rid of these restrictions at the earliest. Alternatively, I may just stay down here, all my family left Canada before I did, most of them are here now as well.


Lucky you. Unfortunately most Canadians don't have anything approaching those options.

...and I'll thank you not to edit/omit portions of my posts if you quote them .

----------


## phoenyx

> Lucky you. Unfortunately most Canadians don't have anything approaching those options.
> 
> ...and I'll thank you not to edit/omit portions of my posts if you quote them .


I didn't edit what you said, but yes, I did omit some of it. I see absolutely not need to include quotes that I'm not responding to. I'd thank you not to use insulting language like "jackass", but I doubt you'll follow my suggestion. Honestly, sometimes I take out insults like that and put in [insult removed], but I haven't dealt with you too much, so seeing a few words like that from someone I can manage. We all have to compromise to some extent in this world.

----------


## Canadianeye

> You think that jackass jackmeet is 'for the working class' after hearing his absolutely despicable descriptions of and attacks on working class people in the past few days?
> 
>  He's a flyweight in way over his head. If I was one of his commie followers, I'd be embarrassed of him.


I've been around long enough to know the NDP basically got Universal Healthcare going. Universal Healthcare is always the first step of controlling the citizenry. They use the poor and working poor, and deliver nothing to them.

I recall the Tim Horton workers all giddy about the raising of minimum wage. I told them repeatedly, you are now going to get less hours. The store owners will start cutting down the hours of operation. Things will generally start to cost more in the stores, as the increase in minimum wage will produce costs across the board. Told them as well you might just slip into a different tax bracket. Also, advised them that automation will become more prominent, which means less employees for the owner.

All of the above took place, although I don't know for sure about the tax bracket raise. Not enough of a bump to produce a change I suspect.

Anyways - they are all still paycheque to paycheque people, along with the rest of the working poor.

Promises promises.

----------

El Guapo (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

> I've been around long enough to know the NDP basically got Universal Healthcare going. Universal Healthcare is always the first step of controlling the citizenry. They use the poor and working poor, and deliver nothing to them.
> 
> I recall the Tim Horton workers all giddy about the raising of minimum wage. I told them repeatedly, you are now going to get less hours. The store owners will start cutting down the hours of operation. Things will generally start to cost more in the stores, as the increase in minimum wage will produce costs across the board. Told them as well you might just slip into a different tax bracket. Also, advised them that automation will become more prominent, which means less employees for the owner.
> 
> All of the above took place, although I don't know for sure about the tax bracket raise. Not enough of a bump to produce a change I suspect.
> 
> Anyways - they are all still paycheque to paycheque people, along with the rest of the working poor.
> 
> Promises promises.


 Not only less hours, but no new hires. In the real world companies can't afford to pay unskilled clueless people money for zero in return. Losses, for the most part.
 Such is the 'minimum wage' canard. It's a little too nuanced a concept for lefties to grasp.
Yet they are lead around by the nose by it.

----------

Canadianeye (02-08-2022),Quark (02-08-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

Trying to get the ground game going in my area to get to Ottawa, by hook or by crook. Grassroots conversations. 

Need some social media folks assistance on this.

Any ideas?

----------


## Quark

> Yeah. There are several lefties on this forum.
> 
> Bravo.
> 
> The NDP (for those who don't know) are left of Trudeau...and he is an imbecilic authoritarian thug, so take it from there.


So Canadians who vote for tyranny have nothing to complain about when they get tyrants.

----------


## crcook84

Considering a number of provinces in Canada are working on lifting their mandates, I believe the convoy made a break through.

----------

Camp (02-09-2022),El Guapo (02-08-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

Cracks are starting to form in the liberal party wall. One MP has stepped forward to denounce the turd's hateful divisive rhetoric:
Liberal MP breaks ranks party on COVID-19, says government  Canadians  - Alaska Highway News

----------

Camp (02-09-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------


## Trinnity

I voted for the best president since Washington and Lincoln and the Party of Satan STOLE the election.

----------

Camp (02-09-2022),Canadianeye (02-08-2022),Madison (02-08-2022),nonsqtr (02-08-2022)

----------


## Canadianeye

> So Canadians who vote for tyranny have nothing to complain about when they get tyrants.


Nope. Only those of us who didn't vote for tyranny. Do you think you would find deep regret in Venezuela...as you're eating one of the slower dogs in the neighbourhood?

----------

Camp (02-09-2022)

----------


## El Guapo

When the jackboots steal fuel and threaten to arrest anyone supplying the protesters: 

https://www.facebook.com/10002718969...41756133350257

I am so proud of these people.

----------

Camp (02-09-2022),OneDumbBlonde (02-08-2022)

----------

